# New RUB rack build (Pic heavy)



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,

There is lots of talk on here about building racks for RUBs and I figured I have a week off work so I'd have a go.

I went off to my local timber merchant and came back with all the wood cut perfectly, screws and some pilot drill bits for a little over £40. I used 9mm MDF.

It's only small as it is my first go at this. It houses 4 * 64L RUBs and 4 * 50L RUBs. Mainly because I had a load of them for my snakes anyway.

So the steps I took:

1. Sort out all the wood. I have two sides and 5 shelves (including the bottom and top). I have 4 dividers to go in the middle of the shelves which only go half way back so I can get heat mats in there at the back and they can cover two RUBs. I have a couple of extra dividers cut so that I can use them to lay shelves on.









2. I got the bottom and the first side on. This was tricky as I needed to make sure it was at 90 degrees. Used the side of the chameleon viv to work it out and screwed them together.









3. Put the first shelf in. I used two dividers. One against the side and one at the other end taped in to place and rested the shelf on top and put some screws in from the side as quickly as possible before it all fell over.

















4. I placed a divider in the correct place in the middle of the rack and screwed it in from the shelf I'd just put on above.









5. I thought I'd better check a RUB fitted... Phew! It did. I'm a bit of a DIY dunce so was worried it was going to be a disaster.









6. Added the second shelf by putting dividers at either end and resting the shelf on top and screwing it in to the side.









7. Put the divider in the middle and screwed it in from the newly laid shelf









8. Stopped to look at the slightly annoyed yemen who had been watching me the whole time!









9. Added the next shelf and screwed in the divider as previously done and checked a 50L RUB fitted.









10. Next I put the other side on and screwed all the shelves in to it to give the structure more stability so I could move it around a bit. I then put the last shelf on using the same method as above.









11. I added a couple of bits of wood at the back as cross sections to give it even more stability. Stood back and admired my work. It can even hold the weight of a gin and tonic! At this point the cat decided to "help" and knocked over the pot of screws.









I'll post more pics when the heat mats and stat arrive and it is in place. Should be the home to my corns by the weekend.

Hopefully that will be useful to someone?


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks great mate. Well worth 40 quid! I'm sure it'll help a lot of people out aswell its a good guide, nice one. : victory:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Very impressive, im thinking of doing something like this actually!


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice!

Anna.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks good, all though hopefully with them going in length ways you'll have more luck than i did..

i used 12mm chipboard but width ways, with the 'bump' on the heat mat and the chipboard being too flexible i struggled to get the tubs in and out. Although with yours going in width ways and having the divider to take reduce the 'wobble' on the boards you should be spot on with it.


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Just moved the rack in to place, set up the heatmats and stats and moved the snakes. Just got to get a few more RUBs to fill the holes so I can move the last snakes in.. Hmm. it leaves me with one spare space in the rack now... uh oh.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

adsclarke said:


> Just moved the rack in to place, set up the heatmats and stats and moved the snakes. Just got to get a few more RUBs to fill the holes so I can move the last snakes in.. Hmm. it leaves me with one spare space in the rack now... uh oh.


 
Very nice mate and i have an easy solution, buy another snake!:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

Only one? Maybe two and I could build another rack


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Simple and effective, it looks great!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks wicked mate, nice simply design and £40 is an amazing price:2thumb:

Im building one at the end of the month, altho been saying i'll build one for about 9months :whistling2: but i wanna get it done before the Maidstone show.

The dividers are a good idea, ive not decided wether to build it so the RUBs go in long ways or length ways tho.


----------

